# Lionel 1122 controller



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi
I have a bunch of 1122 Switch Controllers that I am revitalizing. I would like to use them with a slo-mo switch machine such as Tortoise with Atlas or Ross turnouts. The 1122 being a momentary controller will only supply a one-shot per-throw burst to a regular snap switch machine.

The Tortoise is a stall motor, requiring a voltage to be present after the switch motor is set, in either direction, to keep the points tight.

Does anyone know of a circuit I can build or buy that will provide a latching voltage to accomplish this, so I can use the Lionel 1122 switch controllers? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Photo of controller attached.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A latching relay could be activated by the momentary contacts in your
Lionel controllers. They would then switch the continuous power needed
by the Tortoise. Google: latching relays and you'll find a multitude of
entries including a tutorial on how they work.

Another thought. Can you get into the 1122 and have the ability to
change it from a momentary to lock on action?

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could use an Atlas Snap-Relay #200, it's one of the latching relays that Don speaks of.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

So the options would be to look for a circuit that would latch and provide the stall voltage for the Tortoise or use the Atlas under-table snap switch machines.
Don, I can open them, but I would probably need supervised mini toggles I am figuring.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Patrick

The Atlas snap switches that Gunner recommended are probably
the easiest for you to use. They would be activated by your
controller and in turn give the continuous power your tortoises
need.

Are you certain that Tortoise or Atlas under table motors would actually
move the Lionel turnout points?

Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I was planning on using Atlas or Ross switches, Don, no Lionel turnouts. So, if I go that route, I probably won't use a latching circuit. I did find some diagrams by searching as you suggested. If I go Tortoise then I need to build latching circuits. It seems that the Atlas snaps that John mentioned, are an easier alternative and I can use my supply of Lionel 1122 controllers which I really like.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're picking between Atlas and Ross for the switches, IMO you should go for the Ross.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks,

Do you think the Atlas switch machines are reliable and strong enough to throw the Ross Switches?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The snap relays are not switch machines. I wouldn't use the standard Atlas switch machine for anything except to chock wheels or line garbage cans!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gotcha!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Gunrunner and Don R. I got the #200 snap relays and with a little research and experimenting, I got the 1122's to throw the relay and operate the Tortoise in both direction with Red/Green indication on the 1122 Controller. Now I can have a bit of nostalgia on my layout.


----------

